# losing hydraulic clutch fluid



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

So I'm losing hydraulic fluid so I'm thinking my salave is going... I don't have a ton of cash lying around and if I'm in there I mine as well throw a new clutch in there.. The car has 70k on it so it prob needs one..so what's the best clutch to get with out spending a arm and a leg? And where to order it?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A LS7 clutch is a good value. GMPartsHouse dot com


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you my friend I think I'm going to go that route


----------



## o4gto (Jul 16, 2011)

when i did my slave cylinder due to leakage i did a centerforce dual friction and a new flywheel


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

BTW you need the LS7 flywheel to use with the LS7 clutch but it's still a lot cheaper than many other options and it's a good clutch


----------



## Memphis (Dec 23, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> BTW you need the LS7 flywheel to use with the LS7 clutch but it's still a lot cheaper than many other options and it's a good clutch


Right on.... I'm going to get the kit that comes with flywheel, chutch Thank you for the input


----------

